# evening all



## captmayhem (Mar 28, 2013)

British expat, lived and worked around the world, finally settled in the good old US of A. Been a longggggg time wanna be boater, finally have the means and am working on convincing the wife that THIS.....THIS will be the best waste of time and money yet 
Lots and lots of questions, first thing I have to do is get the family wet and out on the water!
Been lurking here for a few months, love the atmosphere in here and look forward to asking a millions already asked questions


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome aboard! Ask away! Very helpful group . . . . and a few showoffs . . .


----------



## SolSailor (Dec 30, 2012)

captmayhem said:


> ... working on convincing the wife that THIS.....THIS will be the best waste of time and money yet


Love it!! Welcome and good luck with your journey into the best hobby ever!


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome to sailnut, expat!
Ask away. We are all ears.
Cheers.


----------



## captmayhem (Mar 28, 2013)

thanks guys, booking sailing lessons for the daughter and I this spring.
she's 7, her brother is 3!!! I'm thinking about a dingy big enough for me the wife and the kids at first, my eye is really on a beneteau 34, but that's a year away at best.
Got to get the wife "onboard" first,lol
my real issue is living in the frozen norrth east, I just don't see the fun in sailing round NY, jeebus, I try to avoid driving round it


----------



## colenvcete69 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hello, I am new member of this forum. Thanks all.


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

X,

Welcome to the asylum. And . . . we prefer the term "the Colonies".

Don


----------



## FinallySailing (Feb 12, 2013)

Welcome to the mutual sailing addicts support group from old Blighty


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

CalebD said:


> Welcome to sailnut, expat!
> Ask away. We are all ears.
> Cheers.


Hey! Some of us have brains, too.

CaptainMayhem, welcome aboard! My boys are 7 and 4 (soon to be 5). I see that you're a little northwest of me. Where will you be doing your local sailing? We're going to be on Peace Valley using an old Albacore that I picked up on Craigslist for cheap. Our "big boat" will be out on Barnegat Bay this summer, if I can get her there.


----------



## captmayhem (Mar 28, 2013)

jimgo said:


> Hey! Some of us have brains, too.
> 
> CaptainMayhem, welcome aboard! My boys are 7 and 4 (soon to be 5). I see that you're a little northwest of me. Where will you be doing your local sailing? We're going to be on Peace Valley using an old Albacore that I picked up on Craigslist for cheap. Our "big boat" will be out on Barnegat Bay this summer, if I can get her there.


Nockamixon, then somewhere down around MD for the cruising I hope.
Looking hard for a boat right now, 32-34' really like the look of the beneteau's inside and out.
But will end up with what ever fits the wallet I'm sure.
last time I sailed was my honeymoon, took the wife out on a hobby cat,lol
I swear the wrinkles have yet to clear from her face, we did actually submarine the thing, caught a wave and it just went down right up to the tiller. Bobbed back up straight away but that was the end of that fun,lol
Now I get to do it with a seven year old who has no concept of dancing with the wind. can't wait


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

jimgo said:


> Hey! Some of us have brains, too.


Speak for yourself.

Welcome aboard, mayhem.
It beats the hell out of golf. or gardening.


----------



## captmayhem (Mar 28, 2013)

golf for sure, but I sure as heck love picking my own peppers and Toms from the garden.


----------



## captmayhem (Mar 28, 2013)

Well, we ended up going up to thousand islands for a long weekend last month, got the daughter out on a C&C for an afternoon sail.
She loved it !!!!!!!

Never one to let an iron get cold, I started looking for a boat that night,lol
Ended up picking up an O'day 23 for a song.
Been spending evenings re-bedding everything and generally making it ready for the spring, hopefully before the winter gets here,Brrrr


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Where are the pictures?


----------



## captmayhem (Mar 28, 2013)

jimgo said:


> Where are the pictures?


Not a recent picture, but this is the boat.
Currently she's on the dry, had the bottom stripped of 34 years worth of abuse . taken down to gel coat and checked for problems, none found.
Two fresh coats of blue anti foul and I'm some $$$$ lighter,lol
All the through decks have been removed, and re bedded with BT, what a pain in the backside that job is.
Motor mount off, and transom beefed up a little, just to be sure.
New deep cycle battery and solar battery keeper.
Sails were only a few seasons old, and look in great shape.
Removed and hammered back into flat all the stanchions.
Teak removed, grab rails were in such a bad state, I will epoxy and spar varnish, until funds allow replacement, I can fix the hatch rails, companionway board in very good shape.
Boat was under a tarp for the last few years after being completely re done inside(except cushions).
Cushions is another winter project I need to fix, foam is mildew but intact, so I just need to get them re covered after I've cured the foam issue.
Chap I bought it from seems to have looked after it somewhat, there are a couple of soft spots, nothing that needs attention this minute, except maybe the port chain plate area.
Anyway, more pics once I can persuade my three year old to tell me he put the camera <sigh>.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Very nice! Congratulations! 

For the cushions, are the covers OK, or are they shot too? If the covers are OK, you can contact The Foam Outlet. They're in the Philly area, and I've heard that they have very good prices. I haven't used them myself, but my in-laws have.


----------



## captmayhem (Mar 28, 2013)

jimgo said:


> Very nice! Congratulations!
> 
> For the cushions, are the covers OK, or are they shot too? If the covers are OK, you can contact The Foam Outlet. They're in the Philly area, and I've heard that they have very good prices. I haven't used them myself, but my in-laws have.


covers were very musty and the zippers were stuck, so I junked them, kept the foam for now.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

There were some threads about cleaning foam. Have you seen them?

I made new covers for my old boat's cushions. Joanne's has really good sales a few times a year, and you can get nice fabric at a decent price if you aren't in a rush.


----------

